# Eczema soap?



## American Valkyrie (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm still amazed at how the salt soap CURED my adult acne!  Ok, so my little sister has bad eczema... does anyone know of a formula I can make to help her out a little?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 18, 2010)

Glad to hear that your salt bar is working for you.  :wink: 

Just try a simple goat milk soap for your sister. No fragrance or colour or anything fancy. I make quite a few different goat milk ones and everyone's needs are different.  :wink:


----------



## Zhuliya (Dec 18, 2010)

American Valkyrie, did you really get rid of your adult acne with your soap? With one specific soap or with your handmade soap in general?
My boyfriend has the same problem, and I was wondering if there's anything I can do for him soapwise... if you have a specific recipe could you let me know which one it is?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## paillo (Dec 18, 2010)

Zhuliya said:
			
		

> American Valkyrie, did you really get rid of your adult acne with your soap? With one specific soap or with your handmade soap in general?
> My boyfriend has the same problem, and I was wondering if there's anything I can do for him soapwise... if you have a specific recipe could you let me know which one it is?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



not valkyrie, but chiming in on the salt soap. i swear it's cured my adult acne too (or at least it's a WHOLE lot better). the one i use is activated bamboo charcoal, white clay (black and white swirl), plain greek yogurt, goat or coconut milk, mostly CO with shea and castor, and lavender, rosemary and tea tree oil. i LOVE it.


----------



## Layne (Dec 18, 2010)

for eczema make your usual soap but try adding pine tar at no more than 15-20% 
a friend who was a big disbeliever in handcrafted soaps has eczema, after talking her into trying the pine tar soap shes sold for life.

also heard that neem oil is good but never tried it yet.

get pine tar at any feed an farm store (expectorant and antiseptic
used for horses ect.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_tar

also leave anything drying out of it.

also castor oil, olive oil with chamamile steeped in is a soothing oil salve for it.


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello,

Just want to chime in on the eczema question.
I have it, pretty much just on my hands and arms and during the winter my lower back.  Some times one thing doesn't fix it and i have to try a few different things to fix it


----------



## see (Dec 18, 2010)

AV whats your salt recipe?


----------



## HenleyNatural (Dec 18, 2010)

*American Valkyrie*, here is a Avocado Oil Soap recipe to help your little sister get relief from eczema.  My neighbor has been using it on their grandchild with great success.

This recipe is for a 40 bar batch of soap which I make is a flat wooden mold.  Feel free to scale the recipe as you see fit.

*Avocado Oil Soap*

*Oils*
• Avocado - 3 lbs
• Coconut - 2.5 lbs
• Palm - 1.5 lbs
• Olive - 1 lbs

*Lye*
• Water - 3.125 lbs
• NaOH - 502 grams (Super Fat 8%)

In addition to using unscented avocado oil soap look for a shea butter hand and body cream.  I gave a small jar to another neighbor's son who had eczema _really bad_ on the palms of his hands and in ten days it cleared up.

I suffer from eczema too.  Matter of fact, it was a bad break out of eczema on my hands several years ago that motivated me to learn how to make natural soap.  I have not had a problem with eczema for years!   

*Zhuliya*, here is a *Salt Soap Tutorial* with recipe from a thread a few weeks back.


----------



## American Valkyrie (Dec 18, 2010)

Zhuliya said:
			
		

> American Valkyrie, did you really get rid of your adult acne with your soap? With one specific soap or with your handmade soap in general?
> My boyfriend has the same problem, and I was wondering if there's anything I can do for him soapwise... if you have a specific recipe could you let me know which one it is?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Yes, it has cured my adult acne!  I'm 34 and have tried EVERYTHING... mineral powder makeup helped, but I would still have at least one to two breakouts at a time.  Since using the salt soap, I haven't had a single one in about two months.  I gave a jar of my scrub (recipe below) to a friend with acne, and she's having the same results.

100% coconut oil with 20% SF.  At medium trace, add equal parts table salt as the coconut oil (ounce per ounce.)  You can also add fragrance and color at this time.  Pour into mold, but be sure to cut it within a few hours, because it hardens FAST!  

I then take a finished, cured bar and grate it with a vegetable peeler, then mix the soap crumbles with baking soda and a little bit of salt, if I want to make it into a scrub.  I use about 2 parts soap to 1 part baking soda (and maybe a teaspoon or two of salt,) then put it in a clean shaker bottle, like the spice jars I get in the bulk foods section.  I wash with it every night, every morning, and after each workout.  Doesn't take much soap, just a tiny shake in your hand.

Salt soap can be drying, though, so keep a moisturizer on hand until you figure out how often you need to wash for your own skin balance.

Though a cured bar is better, I have to admit that I discovered this recipe by taking the crumbles left over from cutting my fresh-made salt soap and mixing them with baking soda.  It was a bit more drying than it is now, but it still worked great, just 24 hours after being made.


----------



## Zhuliya (Dec 19, 2010)

American Valkyrie said:
			
		

> 100% coconut oil with 20% SF.  At medium trace, add equal parts table salt as the coconut oil (ounce per ounce.)  You can also add fragrance and color at this time.  Pour into mold, but be sure to cut it within a few hours, because it hardens FAST!



Thanks a lot for the recipe, AV, I'll try it immediately and let you know how my bf skin reacts.
And thanks for the link HenleyNatural, it answered a lot of my questions.

Thanks again, I am very thrilled now, hope I have found the cure to my bf adult acne... he tried everything too, but the only success has merely mitigated the acne, he never got rid of it completely.


----------



## Jezzy (Dec 19, 2010)

American Valkyrie,

Try adding some honey to your scrub and you will love it even more!!

Salt Bars ROCK,  here is the EO's that I use for my teens. i also add a Little clay. Lavender, lime and tea tree in equal parts.

I am going to try that exema Recipe too, I also have a friend that suffers..


----------



## paillo (Dec 19, 2010)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> American Valkyrie,
> 
> Try adding some honey to your scrub and you will love it even more!!
> 
> ...



i LOVE the scrub idea! this sounds like a dry scrub -- i'm gonna try it and add some honey powder.


----------



## my2scents (Dec 19, 2010)

Theres this
http://www.teachsoap.com/acnesoap.html  for an acne soap or
this
http://www.teachsoap.com/askam.html#eczema for an exzema soap.

 I just made a batch of this last weekend but I haven't given it to anyone yet but I have 3 friends who are waiting to try this,


----------



## MKRainville (Dec 19, 2010)

these recipes sound great!  ive had eczema for 27 years!  (since I was born) and I am still not satisfied with the results I get with the prescription ointments... this is why I came into soap making - ive made very moisturizing bars... that help with the dryness but not one to completely stop the itch.  I hope one of these help!!  thank you for the helpful tips!


----------



## gaerwen (Apr 26, 2011)

I realise this is an older post, but I have to add something!
My 16 month old has eczema, and this is the bar I made for her:
Olive oil 42%
coconut oil 50%
Mango butter 5%
shea butter 3%

I know there isnt much for butter in there but it seems to help her to stop itching. It is the only soap I can use on her that doesnt make it worse.


----------



## krzybo (Apr 26, 2011)

gaerwen said:
			
		

> I realise this is an older post, but I have to add something!
> My 16 month old has eczema, and this is the bar I made for her:
> Olive oil 42%
> coconut oil 50%
> ...



Thanks for this recipe. I'm going to try this for my granddaughters.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Apr 26, 2011)

I was just reading up on the benefits of oatmeal milk and honey, all are meant to help with skin conditions

I dont have eczema so cant comment from experience but i read that:

honey - is good to lock in the moisture and is an anti - irritant
Oats - soothes and heals the skin while reducing inflammation, it leaves a fine protective film on the skin that prevents dryness, irritation and redness.


----------



## Beatty (Apr 26, 2011)

American Valkyrie said:
			
		

> I'm still amazed at how the salt soap CURED my adult acne!  Ok, so my little sister has bad eczema... does anyone know of a formula I can make to help her out a little?



I sell loads of plain goat milk soap for people that suffer with eczema and acne, but sometimes I also add just a touch of T tree EO, but not very much at all because if it's too strong it can make some people's skin flare up. 
I put T tree EO in at a rate of 5mil per Kg (2.2lbs) goat milk mixture
Oh, and I have found that when you use tallow or lard etc. in your recipe it seems to cause more problems than it cures for some reason, so only veggie oil recipe base


----------



## PSosebee (Feb 23, 2014)

*Eczema soap*

I use Calendula & oatmeal plus a little Tea Tree Oil in my daugther's soap. She suffered terribly from Eczema (to the point of bleeding). 
The Calendula helps with the actual rash, the oatmeal helps with the itch & the Tea Tree is a natural Antibacterial.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 23, 2014)

Bog myrtle is another great antibacterial EO too, it smells much nicer than tea tree to me.


----------



## seven (Feb 23, 2014)

PSosebee said:


> I use Calendula & oatmeal plus a little Tea Tree Oil in my daugther's soap. She suffered terribly from Eczema (to the point of bleeding).
> The Calendula helps with the actual rash, the oatmeal helps with the itch & the Tea Tree is a natural Antibacterial.



this sounds a lot like my grandma. thanks for sharing.


----------

